# tandems



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

are fun.


----------



## dirtrodr (May 16, 2006)

personally I dont understand the draw..


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

dirtrodr said:


> personally I dont understand the draw..


it is all about sharing. a new concept.


----------



## chadfbrown (Apr 9, 2007)

Tandems are great; BOB trailers are better. Headed out tomorrow am with the BOB to the bike swap then down to Patagonia Lake, about 90 miles one way. Here is BOB all packed for the trip tomorrow.


----------



## dirtrodr (May 16, 2006)

thats the problem right there


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

*BOB are great!*

Burleys are as well.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Warm Fat Tire .. ugh. Thats no way to reward yourself after a 90 mile ride.


----------



## AKA Monkeybutt (May 9, 2006)

I think we spotted the tandem with the kid this week somewhere along one of our rides.

I would like to try one. Another toy


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*hells yea*

don't forget trail-a-bikes


----------



## funboarder1971 (Feb 16, 2004)

My tandem is better than your tandem Yuri. Neener neener neener!


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

funboarder1971 said:


> My tandem is better than your tandem Yuri. Neener neener neener!


say, that is a rather nice tandem.


----------



## chadfbrown (Apr 9, 2007)

Patagonia Lake is in the 50s.... so I will be having "cool" beer.


----------



## jvanwalsum (Nov 10, 2007)

*MOUNTAIN tandem is the draw!*

Notice, as weird as it was, that the first pic was of a *mountain* tandem. The "kiddie conversion" was interesting!

most of the other pictures of tandems were, I believe, road tandems. Never done that, so can't comment.

The draw is: it takes an individual sport and turns it into a true TEAM sport. For us, Bike + 2 Riders = 425 lbs., and it isn't a 1:1 (or 2:2) return on energy investment. It takes tremendous coordination between the pilot and stoker (no matter what size) to make a steep uphill or switchback, or to negotiate rocky S-turns. The pilot has to warn the stoker of sudden transitions (or woe to the stoker's body). You can converse on the straight stretches. It's FUN!!! Children can contribute (unlike the BOB) just like one of the "big" kids... and the back of the bike doesn't wobble all over.

We just completed 50 of the 100 miles of the White Rim trail in Canyonlands, UT on our Ventana full-suspension tandem. Those were some WAAY cool miles!

the trailers/tagalongs are not in the same game. Certainly they have their own purposes, but unless you have tried a good bike on fun trails, the comments have no meaning.

Try it, you'll like it!
Check out http://www.youtube.com/cglasel for some shaky video of our ride in Fruita.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

funboarder1971 said:


> My tandem is better than your tandem Yuri. Neener neener neener!


I need to find that suspension post that came with my Volpe.
Other than that, a fine 1st ride was had.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

my first time on a road tandem, was with a bunch of cat 2 riders and they were out to hurt the Mt biker (me..stoking) a three tandem pace line at full tilt...help Jane stop the crazy thing!....not what I would call fun, but a ride I will never forget it. (that was over twenty years ago)

the next ride....fifteen years back was with my room mate Eddie, we were both fast as hell on Mt. bikes way back then (those were the days) we on a broward Yeti Mt. tandem (I was stocking again) did thirty plus Mt miles. most fun I have ever had on a bike hands down...I remember that ride as if it was yesterday...funny thing is, Eddie does too!

So a couple of years back I had an "E-Bay moment" and ended up with a Cannondale Mt tandem. Christi and I have a blast trail riding here in Prescott.

sure...tandem are not for everyone, but so what...for those who know the magic they're a blast times ten!

ditto!!! (Christi the stoker)


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

befoot said:


> my first time on a road tandem, was with a bunch of cat 2 riders and they were out to hurt the Mt biker (me..stoking) a three tandem pace line at full tilt...help Jane stop the crazy thing!....not what I would call fun, but a ride I will never forget it. (that was over twenty years ago)
> 
> the next ride....fifteen years back was with my room mate Eddie, we were both fast as hell on Mt. bikes way back then (those were the days) we on a broward Yeti Mt. tandem (I was stocking again) did thirty plus Mt miles. most fun I have ever had on a bike hands down...I remember that ride as if it was yesterday...funny thing is, Eddie does too!
> 
> ...


word.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

Memoirs of a tandem *****

Hilarious.

Need to get me one of them.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

here's Big Green and my turbo stoker:thumbsup:

jvanwalsum, it was good to see you at the "Dawn to Dusk" getting it muddy

yetisurly...


> word.


 not Quite sure what you mean?


----------



## smc (Jan 26, 2006)

Bad weather training for 2...


----------



## jvanwalsum (Nov 10, 2007)

*girls love dirt*

YEAH!
It was a great day for ridin'! 
Although, the bike didn't think so; we need derailler fenders...
But, somewhere, over the rainbow, ... tandem's fly?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (Oct 19, 2006)

our `s Sauss & Brauss :thumbsup:



best Regards

RK @ BERGWERK

more Info`s: https://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/index.php?p=product&s=special&model=sauss_brauss


----------



## Rocklandbiker (Oct 19, 2006)

double post , sorry


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Rocklandbiker said:


> double post , sorry


That's ok, you can double post a Rohloff equipped tandem any time. I'd like to see more of it.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (Oct 19, 2006)

isn`t it beautyful ????


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Rocklandbiker,
What's your email? I've been sending emails through your website without getting an answer.
Thanks


----------



## Rocklandbiker (Oct 19, 2006)

[email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

This Bergwerk is SO hot!
another gratuitous image:








Appears that it only comes in one size though...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (Oct 19, 2006)

~martini~ said:


> This Bergwerk is SO hot!
> another gratuitous image:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this is true. We built it by the time only in one size "medium".


----------

